# [Solved] PC doesn't boot. P8P67 Mobo shows error LEDs lit. What to do? :(



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

On switching on my PC, I found that it is not going beyond the "checking for disks..." screen (can't remember properly, but I know it's followed by a message saying "Maxwell controller etc etc which didn't appear this time)
The screen froze or never moved beyond this point.
On checking my PC cabinet, everything seems to be working fine. But a red LED was lit. On checking the "manual" it happened to be the BOOT_DEVICE_LED
Motherboard is an Asus P8P67 Pro

I waited for a couple of minutes and then restarted my PC. It took a few seconds to restart, which I felt more than normal. But now, nothing appears on the monitor. There is absolutely no video input. Also the LED that was lit before is off this time. Now a new LED is lit which is the DRAM_LED at the top right corner. The remaining CPU_LED, VGA_LED and the BOOT_DEVICE_LED are not lit. 

In short sequence of events.

Switched PC on > No boot > BOOT_DEVICE_LED lit indicating error > Restarted PC > No video to monitor > DRAM_LED lit , error (no other LEDs lit) > No progress for 10mins

Help! 


----------------------------------------------

~ last time I used the PC was an hour ago today
~ PC is always connected to the UPS and never used without it
~ Never opened the cabinet or changed anything intenally


My PC config:



NO	DESCRIPTION	MAKE & MODEL	UNIT PRICE
1	PROCESSOR	INTEL CORE i5 2500k	10395
2	MOTHERBOARD	ASUS P8P67 PRO	12600
3	RAM	G-SKILL RIPJAWS F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL	2625
4	GRAPHIC CARD	SAPPHIRE HD6970 2GB	21000
5	HDD	SEAGATE 1TB 7200.12 RPM	2625
6	DVD WRITTER	SAMSUNG 22X SATA DVD	945
7	PSU	COSAIR GS700	6300
8	CASE	NZXT TEMPEST EVO	6300
9	MONITOR	DELL ULTRASHARP U2311H	14323
10	MOUSE	RAZER IMPERATOR	3150
11	KEYBOARD	RAZER ARCTOSA	2158
12	MOUSE PAD	STEELSERIES QCK	800
13	UPS	APC 1.1KV	4500


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

Turn off. Press the MemOK! button near your RAM slots.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2012)

Problem is with SATA controller. 
You may try to:
1. Clear CMOS.
2. MemOK.
3. Restart.

If nothing happens, then follow the same sequence by plugging out all SATA cables, and then add only HDD.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

I have completely turned off the PC and disconnected it from the UPS.

Will Pressing the memOK button work now or should I connect it to the power socket and do it? 

Thanks for your responses


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I have completely turned off the PC and disconnected it from the UPS.
> 
> Will Pressing the memOK button work now or should I connect it to the power socket and do it?
> 
> Thanks for your responses


Computer turned off and connected to the power socket with power flowing into the motherboard.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I have completely turned off the PC and disconnected it from the UPS.
> 
> Will Pressing the memOK button work now or should I connect it to the power socket and do it?
> 
> Thanks for your responses



No. Switch on UPS but not the PC.

edit: same response as of ico. page caching time problem.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

----

Ok I checked online. I pressed the MemOK button till the PC powered up. 
It started with the DRAM LEDs flashing but soon powered down. 
It restarted itself again and now it is back to how I had described earlier. DRAM led perpetually on and the CPU fan speed increasing and decreasing on its own. Now the fan speed is pretty much stable. 

What to do?


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

hmm.

Try shifting the RAM to another slot. Plus, a CMOS reset like d6bmg had suggested.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

I am still searching for the CMOS switch 

physically and even online. Anyone know's where it is?


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

^^

*i.imgur.com/DI0DU.gif


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Snapbucket/B57ECFBE-orig.jpg

Thanks for that ico. I had the manual in hand but was stuck at the 3 switches at 2.2.5 section


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2012)

So what happened after resetting CMOS?


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

^ I am about to start the PC. It says press "DEL" to enter BIOS and enter data. Is it necessary?


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

Sarath said:


> ^ I am about to start the PC. It says press "DEL" to enter BIOS and enter data. Is it necessary?


nope.

But I suggested going into BIOS and loading Failsafe Defaults.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

Still the same. No improvement. I will try changing the RAM into a different slot. 

Thanks a lot guys. 

I will have to wait for another half hour to do that  Hope this goes well.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

If nothing helps out. Next step would be to get a DDR3 RAM stick from someone and try it out. Plus, also try your RAm stick in someone else's computer.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

It's working.

Solution: Remove the RAM stick and put it back 

Thanks *ico* and *d6bmg* for your help.

------------------

Strange why this happened though 

------------------

Alls well that ends well 

Good day



Solved.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

lol, really simple.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2012)

Congrats!! 
Possible reason: problem with BIOS flash memory which is solved via reseting bios+ removing RAM modules.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 22, 2012)

one question...did u used a 1.65v ram stick before? on the same setup?
the symptom is peculiar to that..
glad its working though...


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> one question...did u used a 1.65v ram stick before? on the same setup?
> the symptom is peculiar to that..
> glad its working though...



I've never changed anything inside of my PC before. I have no reason why it spontaneously occured. Like I said, I had used the PC just an hour before this problem occured. 

Steps I did:

Press & Hold MemOK switch
Reset CMOS jumper
Refit the RAM in the same spot

Solved


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 22, 2012)

hmm...guess the board decided to throw a tantrum


----------

